# Commande groupée IPOD



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

Avis au suisse de macg... Je suis en train de voir pour faire une petite commande groupée... qui serait paratant ? En sachant que le prix est de 725.- francs suisse je pense que l'on peut baisser de mini. 100 balles si nous somme asser...

Alors qui est partant ?


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

AH vous les suisses vous voulez pas coopere avec les francais ou quoi?


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Ben en fait le probleme c'est au niveau change !!! Si on commande en suisse ce qui sera le cas... vous aller y perdre vous francais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais si ca vous derange pas je prend aussi les commandes


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

J'hallucine t'as plus de posts que moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

Bon revenons au sujet


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

Mouahahahahahahahha ® Mais tu rêves de baisser le prix de 100balles toi !

On se fait un peu mois de 20 balles de marge dessus, on va quand même pas te les vendre à perte les iPod !


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Octobre 2001)

Arf... je vient de discuter avec valcenter... ils ont une marge de 5 %... On m'avais dit plus... Ils peuvent baisse de 3% mais bon... Tant pis !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2001)

Bon alors on écoute Florent, car y dit pas ke des conneries


----------



## Télémac (25 Octobre 2001)

Attention je vais un peut freiner votre élan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous faites une commandre groupée il y aura surement une adresse unique de livraison pour rogner sur les frais de transport et d'emballage.

En effet, je ne pense pas que le fournisseur quel qui soit va accepter de baiser les prix et de faire autant de livraison individuelle que de commandes.

Ensuite la personne qui recevra la commande groupée, au moment de l'importation en Suisse devra payer les droits et les taxes pour tout le monde.


Ensuite cette personne devra réexpédier vers leur destinataire le ipod ce qui va générer à nouveau des frais de transport.

Si en plus l'importateur Suisse est un particulier, au moment de l'importation en France  vont se rajouter Les droits et les taxes Françaises.

Par contre si c'est un professionnel au moment de la réexportation de la Suisse vers la France il pourra récupérer les droits et k
les taxes payés en amont au moment de l'importation en Suisse.

Mais la aussi je pense que le professionnel devra jusitifer son action et pour sa prestation il devra prendre une marge.

Désolé de casser un si bel élan mais il ne faut pas écarter ces réalités.

Bon je sais que c'est compliqué si vous avez des questions ...

Bon pour éviter tout ceci si quelqu'un à des relations on peut essayer de le faire passer en "valise diplomatique"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2001)

Comme toujours chez Heiniger AG ils ont des prix très compétitifs et vendent l'iPod au prix de 698.- (AppleStore 749.- et les autres 729.- environ).

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2001)

En fait ils vont l augmenter d'ici peu... Apple Suisse c'es trompé sur le prix, le 729CHF est faux, le prix officiel est de 749CHF.

++

Flo


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Arf non pas ca... c'est 20 balles merde koi!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Arf non pas ca... c'est 20 balles merde koi!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sûrement pour payer swissair...... pardon crossair _Hihihhi_


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Octobre 2001)

Mouarf... C'est vrais ils ont besoin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

le ipod en france et en belgique il coute plus de 555, soit 820 chf.

donc il suffit qu'un petit se dévoue et aille en acheter 5 en suisse, et les ramène (illégalement-j'entends par la sans déclarer les taxes) en france.

si on a 3% sur 750 ca nous fait 725 CHf, soit pres de 100 chf d'économisé pour nous petits européens (ou encore 62 , c-a-d 2531 bef ou encore 421,7 FF !!)

comme quoi les chiffres, ...


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Ne pas declarer peux te couter tres tres cher !!!!


----------



## Télémac (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ne pas declarer peux te couter tres tres cher !!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste une chit précision Sir.

Si, la personne est coincée par la douane elle risque une amende qui peut aller jusqu'à Xx le montant des Taxes en cause plus bien entendu  le paiement des droits et des taxes.  Je ne pense pas que la douane va saisir la "marchandise"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme ce n'est pas du matériel prohibé  à l'importation je ne pense pasque la personne  risque  la prison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre je vois un autre pblm pour les futurs acquéreurs.

Ces ipods sont quand  même des "mobils" CAD les futurs propriétaires vont l'emmener avec eux.

Le gag  classique c'est qu'il oublie que l'appareil est rentré "par omission déclarative" en France, et ils se font coincer dans 1 an lors d'un retour de vacance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2001)

Hey on parle d iPod,... C est fait pour etre transportable entre nous soit dit... Tu le fous dans la poche et très franchement que veux tu ke te dises le douanier !!!

Faut t'arranger pour virer le carton ou le foutre dans un coin de la caisse pas trop suspect...
++

Flo


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Oui pas trop mal mais il faut bien arrive a le faire


----------



## Télémac (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Hey on parle d iPod,... C est fait pour etre transportable entre nous soit dit... Tu le fous dans la poche et très franchement que veux tu ke te dises le douanier !!!

Faut t'arranger pour virer le carton ou le foutre dans un coin de la caisse pas trop suspect...
++

Flo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heps Florent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ma réponse est à rattacher à une hypothèse de travail de "decus", qui lance l' idée d'envoyer quelqu'un en Suisse pour en ramener plusieurs Ipods (pas un)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A titre individuel chacun s'applique ou non la stratégie du "Pas vu pas pris"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour les ados mineurs c'est encore une autre question et je ne vais pas les encourager à suivre cette voie)

Maintenant Florent si tu es majeur , si tu as une grosse voiture pleine de cachette, RDV à Lyon place de la Mairie  le 12 novembre 2001 avec une centaine de Ipod nous serons tous là pour t'en décharger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(heps pas vrai hein faut pas faire)
@+

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Dire que telemac a des enfants il est marie a c'est malheureux la vie d'un coup on tombe dans la folie la vie est trop courte pour ne pas la reussir .....


----------



## Télémac (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Dire que telemac a des enfants il est marie a c'est malheureux la vie d'un coup on tombe dans la folie la vie est trop courte pour ne pas la reussir .....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sir je te l'ai déjà dis mille fois et quand bien même tu mets notre vie privée sur le forum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 JE NE VAIS PAS T'ADOPTER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai fais une erreur de jeunesse, cette errreur à aujourd'hui près de 17-18 ans et bien c'est :  point  barre (salut ta mêre pour moi),


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Ah la tu fais de l'humour pour une fois telemac


----------



## Télémac (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Ah la tu fais de l'humour pour une fois telemac*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je relève que tu ne lis pas tous mes posts  sinon tu aurais déjà relevé ce détail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon tu n'as pas de devoir à faire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ta mère va encore m'engeuler car je  te prends trop de temps sur internet


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*
Maintenant Florent si tu es majeur , si tu as une grosse voiture pleine de cachette, RDV à Lyon place de la Mairie  le 12 novembre 2001 avec une centaine de Ipod nous serons tous là pour t'en décharger    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(heps pas vrai hein faut pas faire)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Merde trop tard !


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Ah la vieilliese ca fait dire n'importe quoi ?


----------

